# CJ Brown Catfish Report 4/4/2010



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

After getting stuff done around the house went out and fished CJ for just a couple of hours got on the water at 5pm got bait then headed to the North end fished in front of Goose Island and got nothing so moved west towards the hump and the creek and the bite was on was shocked to see the water temp at 64.7 degrees but I was fishing two foot of water, mainly Shad heads under my Doc bobber, but they were taking baits on the bottom too but not as good as the bobber, first fish was a little dink that hit like a big boy he splashed the water first then the bobber went down









This little guy must have stirred the big ones up because they started drilling down the bobber. This potbellied 6#pig just powered down the bobber.









Then I had two 8# fish on back to back take downs of the bobber.


















Finished the night off with this nice 8#15oz. that did a "Jaws" number running the bobber under the surface of the water back at my boat.










I was mainly fishing Shad heads and bodies under my Bobber that has 8oz. of lead and about a foot under the bobber letting the wind push it back into the shallows.

Doc


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice job Doc. Dave and I were out there this past Weds and we found them in 4 ft of water. Nothing back by the islands either. Caught about 25 of them on the bottom using shad as well. Did you catch a lot with huge potbellies like they swallowed softballs? They have been feeding heavy on shad!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

ive been catchin alot of channels lately out of the river the past week and they are all full of shad. some of the best channel fishing i ever had until the river dropped 4 feet before the river dropped i was catching 4 or 5 channels a hour and they all were over 4 pounds. After the river dropped fish were turned off. we only hit the lake once this year and both channels were full of shad there too. They must be like a vacum cleaners rite now just sucking down every dead shad they see. good fish congrats.


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

Nice Doc..

Any shad near the bank that you noticed? Time to break out the castnet


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Nice! those sure are some beautiful and clean looking fish!


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Good deal Doc!

Looks like they been feasting on winter killed shad.

But I would have suspected they would look on bottom rather than being suspended.


----------

